# Tempestade EMMA na Europa - Fevereiro 2008



## Redfish (23 Fev 2008 às 16:14)

Mau tempo na Europa, principalmente na Alemanha
segundo a lusa....
Berlim, 23 Fev  - Um forte temporal fustigou hoje de madrugada o norte da Alemanha, parte da Escandinávia e a Polónia, onde mais de 100.000 pessoas ficaram sem electricidade.

Os ventos ciclónicos de mais de 150 quilómetros por hora sacudiram o litoral báltico alemão e provocaram importantes danos materiais, além da suspensão durante várias horas do tráfego de transportes para a Escandinávia.

Nas localidades suecas de Goteborg e Malmo mais de 70.000 pessoas ficaram sem electricidade e telefone e, em algumas localidades do sul do país foram cortadas as comunicações telefónicas.

Cerca de 45.000 cidadãos do nordeste da Polónia e outros 15.000 de noroeste viram interrompido o fornecimento de electricidade durante horas, mas a situação foi-se normalizando pouco a pouco.

Segundo os serviços meteorológicos alemães, trata-se do temporal mais forte registado este ano.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Fev 2008 às 19:48)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*

*Tempestade EMMA*

Quatro países emitiram o aviso meteorológico laranja com o aproximar, do continente europeu, da tempestade EMMA. Os primeiros efeitos serão visiveis hoje na Irlanda, Reino Unido, Noruega e Alemanha. Prevê-se que a tempestade se estenda a toda a toda a Europa central durante o fim-de-semana.
Para amanhã os respectivos Serviços Meteorológicos Nacionais prevêm ventos acima dos 100 km/h-

Fonte: IM


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Mar 2008 às 00:17)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*

Enquanto por cá o tempo anda parado ,
imaginem o que foi hoje o dia no Norte da Escócia,
com uma profunda circulação depressionária (959 hPa, no centro)
a rondar a zona.








Rajadas de vento superiores  a 100 Km/h registadas em inúmeras estações escocesas atestam a vigorosa depressão






Agora a depressão embora enfraquecendo, dirigir-se-á para Oeste.
Veremos os estragos se houver notícia.

É pena , o nosso forum ainda não ter nenhum correspondente/participante  do Norte da Escócia .
Hoje, ter-nos-ía feito aqui um relato que eu reduziria em 3 palavras:
IM - PRE - SIONANTE.
Mas lá virá o dia em que para além de nenhuma capital europeia escapar aos nossos correspondentes/participantes MeteoPT, estarão nossos verdadeiros enviados especiais em  sítios , esconços e inacessíveis...
Lá virá o dia.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2008 às 14:32)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*

*Storm EMMA:*

*Emma sweeps across Austria* 

Hurricane Emma has swept across Austria with winds reaching up to 190 kilometers per hour, killing at least two and injuring two others. The storm hit the country on Saturday morning, causing traffic obstructions by fallen trees, the Austrian press agency APA reported. 
One person was killed in Walchsee in the western province of Tyrol after a tree struck their car, local police said. Further east in Lower Austria, the local fire department announced that another person had been killed in their car by a fallen tree, and two people had also been injured in the storm. 
About 10,000 households were suffering from power cuts in eastern Austria, authorities said, warning people to stay indoors. Experts predicted the worst to be over by Saturday afternoon, but winds would remain strong during the night, picking up again on Sunday morning. 

PressTV

*German bullet-train hits tree toppled by storm, several injured*

A German ICE bullet-train crashed before dawn Saturday into a tree that fell on a track during a storm raging across Europe. The German railways said the engine driver and several passengers were injured in the collision near Bonn, but none of the injuries were serious and the high-speed inter-city express train had not derailed.
The storm, code-named Emma by German meteorologists, was lashing parts of western Europe with winds gusting up to 180 kilometres per hour on mountaintops, ripping tiles from roofs and toppling billboards. 
German railways officials said other tracks were closed by fallen trees, but the disruption was less than feared. Many flights were cancelled at Frankfurt International Airport because of the high wind. 
Forecasters said the storm had still to reach its peak. 

TheEarthtimes

*Deaths and accidents as storm lashes Europe - Summary *

A German ICE bullet-train crashed before dawn Saturday into a tree that fell on a track during a storm raging across Europe, and at least two motorists were killed in other storm- related accidents. The German railways said the engine driver was injured in the collision at Bruehl near Bonn, but the high-speed inter-city express train, bound for Vienna, Austria, did not derail. Its passengers, who were unhurt, were bused to a station to continue their journeys. 
The storm, code-named Emma by German meteorologists, lashed the northern fringes of the Alps. Winds ripped tiles from roofs and toppled billboards and gusted to 222 kilometres per hour on one mountaintop, the Wendelstein. 
The high winds were accompanied by hail, flurries of snow, thunderstorms in parts of southern Germany. A gust blew a motor-scooter rider, 20, into oncoming traffic, killing him at Oberpfaffenhofen, southern Germany. A falling fir tree killed a 58-year-old car passenger at Wissen in the west. 
Nationwide radio warnings before the storm had counselled Germans not to go into the woods for fear of falling branches. Airports ran behind schedule during the buffeting. Rail services between Munich, Germany and Salzburg, Austria ceased. A women's skiing World Cup at Zwiesel in Bavaria state was cancelled. Flash floods hit parts of Bavaria. 
However a heated outdoor swimming pool at Karlsruhe opened for the warm season on March 1 as usual. Though a pool cover was ripped by the storm, 60 swimmers donned shorts and bikinis, shrugged off the wind and showers, and dived in. 

TheEarthtimes

*Tempête Emma : des dégâts en Belgique, Allemagne et Suisse*

La tempête Emma qui a touché en fin de nuit le Benelux, l'Allemagne, la Suisse ainsi que l'Est de la France a provoqué des dégâts, principalement des chutes d'arbres. En Suisse, un tronçon de l'autoroute A1 et de l'A3 ont été fermés à la circulation en raison de chutes d'arbres.
A Uetlieberg (Canton de Zurich) et dans l'ouest de la Suisse, des rafales de plus de 150km/h ont été enregistrées.
En Belgique, de nombreux arbres sont tombés sur les chaussées, des dégâts importants sont à signaler près d'Ostende, une petite tornade (information à confirmer) a provoqué des dégâts sur une quinzaine d'habitations vers 4h40 du matin.
La pluie parfois intense a inondé quelques caves.
Dans le Nord-Ouest de l'Allemagne, la tempête a aussi provoqué la chute d'arbres sur les routes, quelques dégâts sont aussi à signaler sur les habitations.
En France, des arbres ont aussi été déracinés, principalement dans le nord-est, des rafales maximales de 90 à 100 km/h ont été enregistrées sur notre pays.

Météorologic

*"Emma" sème la pagaille dans les aéroports de Genève et Zurich*

La tempête "Emma" provoque d'importants retards dans les aéroports de Genève et Zurich, notamment pour les vols en provenance de l´Allemagne. En Autriche, elle a balayé la région avec des vents soufflant jusqu´à 190 km/h et provoqué la mort de deux personnes. 
A Cointrin, les retards atteignent plus de deux heures pour les vols en provenance de l´Allemagne. "Nous avons également des perturbations avec les vols en provenance du Royaume-Uni mais elles sont moindres. Ces retards avoisinent entre 30 minutes et une heure", indique samedi à l´ATS le porte-parole de l´aéroport international de Genève Philippe Roy. Et d´ajouter qu´en début d´après-midi, les vents sont encore soutenus dans la région genevoise. "Mais ce n´est pas chez nous qu´ils sont le plus important". 
A Zurich, des retards pouvant atteindre une heure ont été signalés. Swiss a dû annuler 19 vols, explique le responsable de la compagnie aérienne Franco Gullotti. Quelque 1500 passagers sont concernés et cinq vols ont dû être réacheminés. La situation autour de l´aéroport zurichois tend à se calmer, poursuit M. Gullotti. Le porte-parole de Swiss s´attend toutefois à des retards pouvant aller jusqu´en soirée. Et "il se peut que quelques vols soient annulés". La tempête a par ailleurs obligés certains avions à destination de l´Allemagne et de l´Autriche à atterir à Zurich, explique une porte-parole de l´aéroport. Les sites de Nuremberg, Munich et Salzbourg étant touchés. 
Au moins deux personnes ont été tuées et deux blessées samedi en Autriche lors du passage de la violente tempête Emma. Elle a balayé la région avec des vents soufflant jusqu´à 190 km/h, ont indiqué les services de secours. Une personne est morte à Walchsee, dans la province du Tyrol (ouest), tuée par un arbre alors qu´elle se trouvait dans sa voiture, a indiqué la police locale. L´autre décès, dû également à une chute d´arbre a été enregistré dans l´est de l´Autriche. Deux personnes ont également été blessées. 
Quelque 10 000 foyers étaient dépourvus d´électricité dans le nord de l´Autriche, selon la compagnie locale d´électricité. Ailleurs, les vents ont endommagé des lignes électriques et provoqué d´importants dégâts matériels. Des routes et des tronçons d´autoroutes ont dûs être fermés à la circulation. Le trafic ferroviaire a également été pertrubé. 

Le Matin Online


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2008 às 20:07)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*

Só para meter aqui a "tradução" do Publico on-line. Com um gradiente de pressão tão elevado um bicho destes só podia fazer estragos...

http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1321303&idCanal=62


----------



## Vince (2 Mar 2008 às 00:32)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*

Um susto por causa do vento de um avião A320 da Lufthansa ao tentar aterrar em Hamburgo 







*Video:*
Não recomendável a cardíacos.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ddb_1204404185



*Metar*
EDDH 011350Z 29030G44KT 8000 BKN029 BKN120 07/02 Q0989 TEMPO 30035G55KT 4000 SHRA BKN008

*Metar Decoded:*
Location: EDDH
Day of month: 01
Time: 13:50 UTC
Wind: True direction = 290 degrees, Speed: 30 knots, with Gusts of maximum speed 44 knots
Visibility: 8000 m
Clouds: Broken sky , at 2900 feet above aerodrome level
Clouds: Broken sky , at 12000 feet above aerodrome level
Temperature: 07 degrees Celsius
Dewpoint: 02 degrees Celsius
QNH (Sea-level pressure): 989 hPa
The following weather phenomena are expected to arise temporarily:
Wind: True direction = 300 degrees, Speed: 35 knots, with Gusts of maximum speed 55 knots
Visibility: 4000 m
Weather: Showers of Rain
Clouds: Broken sky , at 800 feet above aerodrome level


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2008 às 01:03)

*Re: Comunicados do IM*

*Tempestade EMMA *

Quatro países emitiram o aviso meteorológico laranja com o aproximar, do continente europeu, da tempestade EMMA .

Os primeiros efeitos serão visiveis hoje na Irlanda, Reino Unido, Noruega e Alemanha. Prevê-se que a tempestade se estenda a toda a toda a Europa central durante o fim-de-semana.

Para amanhã os respectivos Serviços Meteorológicos Nacionais prevêm ventos acima dos 100 km/h.

Sem comentários :assobio:


----------



## Hawk (2 Mar 2008 às 01:13)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*



Vince disse:


> Um susto por causa do vento de um avião A320 da Lufthansa ao tentar aterrar em Hamburgo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ao contrário do fenómeno de windshear, que muitas vezes não é previsto nem detectado (nem sequer nos principais aeroportos), o metar que nos reportas dá a possibilidade de gusts até 55kn, qualquer coisa como 100 Km/h. Alguma incúria do piloto...e perícia para evitar aquilo que poderia ser uma tragédia.


----------



## Minho (2 Mar 2008 às 03:25)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*

Sem perceber absolutamente nada de aviação parece-me que haver alguma inconsciência tentar aterrar nessas condições. Por muito menos tenho visto voos a serem desviados de Vigo para Santiago...


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Mar 2008 às 05:47)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*



Agreste disse:


> Só para meter aqui a "tradução" do Publico on-line. Com um gradiente de pressão tão elevado...



Tens razão .Não referi o elevado gradiente de pressão...Que importa 959 hPa se na  área circundante a pressão for apenas um pouco mais alta.
Não foi o caso na Escócia.
Não foi o caso de Hamburgo hoje.Aí o gradiente terá sido  brutal a julgar pelos metares...
Ao mesmo tempo , vêja-se hoje como em Estocolmo com 974 hPa se regista metares de OOOOOKT , isto é , perfeita calmaria ...
Obrigado pelo reparo .
E que susto em tanta gente que não irá andar mais de avião?.....
E , Temos este Vince que está sempre atento aos efeitos das causas...
Há dias assim...Grande Página de leitura esta hoje ,neste Fórum...


----------



## iceworld (2 Mar 2008 às 12:21)

*Tempestades no centro da Europa*

http://clix.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/255930


----------



## Minho (2 Mar 2008 às 12:22)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*

Lá se vai a feira....


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2008 às 12:28)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*

Comportamente tipico de uma frente fria  bom video Minho.


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2008 às 15:29)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*

É interessante ver a intensidade do vento em algumas regiões da Suiça, principalmente nos picos dos Alpes!
(http://www.meteoswiss.admin.ch/web/en/weather/current_weather.par0013.allStations.html - adoro esta página meteorológica, simples e de fácil consulta!)

































Legenda:
Linha preta - velocidade média ao longo da hora anterior (km/h).
Linha Vermelha - Rajada máxima ao longo da hora anterior (km/h).


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Mar 2008 às 00:50)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*

Grande vídeo Minho.
Que Tempo...
A Tempestade  que até foi baptizada,varreu vários países Europeus depois de aqui já ter  sido relatada no seu 1º impacto em solo Europeu-norte da Escócia .
Por lá, tanta andança.
Por cá, tanta parança...


----------



## Redfish (3 Mar 2008 às 14:24)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*

Boas
Muitos meios de comunicação classificaram esta tempestade "Emma", como furacão, o que é errado. 
Não conheço e penso que não existem registos de algum furacão que tenham atingido a Europa.
MAS QUE ESTA FOI UMA GRANDE TEMPESTADE, DISSO NÃO HÁ DUVIDA...


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Mar 2008 às 16:33)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*

A Emma não foi um Furacão.Mas claro que teve algumas características similares,sobretudo no que diz respeito a ventos.E teve uma trajectória algo invulgar afectando vários Países.Os ventos de NW ontem nos Alpes eram tão intensos que o Fohen , na Planura Padana era fortíssimo.As máximas em muitas cidades do Norte de Itália,ontem ultrapassaram os 25,26º .
Atmosfera em movimento em quase toda a Europa.
Por cá, de brandos costumes, continuámos com o Anticlone,continuaremos com a atmosfera parada.


----------



## iceworld (3 Mar 2008 às 20:13)

*Apanhado pelas rajadas de um furacão*

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/informacao/


----------



## Rog (3 Mar 2008 às 22:54)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*



Redfish disse:


> Boas
> Muitos meios de comunicação classificaram esta tempestade "Emma", como furacão, o que é errado.
> Não conheço e penso que não existem registos de algum furacão que tenham atingido a Europa.
> MAS QUE ESTA FOI UMA GRANDE TEMPESTADE, DISSO NÃO HÁ DUVIDA...



Comparando, a intensidade desta tempestade ultrapassou a catg. 1 que classifica os furacões, mas as características de uma depressão cavada como esta, são muito diferentes das de origem tropical que dão origem aos furacões... 
Mas perante a indecisão e imprecisão dos media, mostra de alguma forma a deficiência, a falta de um termo que identifique um temporal desta magnitude.
Em comparação com as tempestades de origem tropical, que estão bem delimitadas  com os termos desde a depressão tropical, tempestade tropical e furacão com as várias categorias, baseados por exmplo na velocidade média dos ventos e na pressão atmosférica. 
Compreendo que à falta de termos, os jornais e televisões utilizassem o que mais se parecia em intensidade com esta tempestade: um furacão. 

Deveria existir na Europa, à imagem dos EUA com o NHC, um centro meteorologico europeu, com poder interventivo de classificar as tempestades e lhes dar um nome, quando a sua intensidade, tanto as com características tropicais no Mediterrâneo, como as depressões que passam pelo continente sem características tropicais.

Quanto a furacões que atingissem a Europa... quase todos os anos alguns visitam a Europa na Região dos Açores, que mais experiências têm tido nestes eventos. Se te referias ao centro da Europa, embora oficialmente não estejam classificados como tal (porque dados oficiais de furacões no Atlântico e mares a ele ligados, só com o NHC), no Mar Mediterrâneo já ocorreram alguns com todas as características de um furacão. 

Mas a Europa alia-se um pouco destas questões meteorologicas, nem o modelo europeu ECM são capazes de o disponibilizar gratuitamente numa Europa que se quer acessível a todos (bem que apregoam bem alto, pela igualdade de oportunidades..etc.. com grandes guerras económicas como as de falta de concorrência, e aqui falta "alguém" que multe a Europa por dificultar o acesso a dados que deveriam estar ao serviço de todos), como tal nos socorremos dos modelos norte-americanos GFS, porque a Europa igualitária assim não o permite, apenas para as elites que pagam.


----------



## Vince (3 Mar 2008 às 23:31)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*



Minho disse:


> Sem perceber absolutamente nada de aviação parece-me que haver alguma inconsciência tentar aterrar nessas condições. Por muito menos tenho visto voos a serem desviados de Vigo para Santiago...



As condições estariam no limite, mas parece-me que o piloto fez toda a manobra inicial de forma impecável, nomeadamente a abordagem aos ventos cruzados, etc, e foi apenas surpreendido no final com uma rajada poderosa e imprevisível, que depois conseguiu resolver de forma notável, quanto a mim, heróica mesmo, pois a forma como conseguiu corrigir a situação numa altura critica em que os motores debitam pouca potência e chegando mesmo a bater com a asa no chão e destruindo o winglet, consegue mesmo assim efectuar o go-around (borrego). 

Presumo que o incidente já esteja a ser objecto de inquérito e que a questão fundamental seja a de saber se havia ou não condições para aterrar. A METAR julgo que indiciava dados no limite ou quase, mas é preciso não esquecer que neste tipo de tempestades que afectam multiplos aeroportos e países às vezes um piloto tem que lidar com vários dilemas, como o combustível que tem disponível, com as condições dos aeroportos mais próximos, etc,etc.  

Fez agora um ano e um mês que outra tempestade idêntica lançou o caos nos aeroportos na Europa e as histórias de aviões que andavam em desespero a tentar aterrar de aeroporto em aeroporto, de país em país, foram imensas. Lembro-me de ler relatos impressionantes de aviões sem combustivel a tentar aterrar e não os deixarem, tendo que pedir desesperados para o fazerem não importando o risco ou tendo que regressar à base de origem se tivessem combustível e onde acabavam por aterrar.

Os pormenores importantes de haver ou não condições ficam para o inquérito da investigação do incidente, mas olhando para o video, aquele piloto teve mãozinhas ou "Kit de unhas" como se costuma dizer, excepcionais quanto a mim. 

Já agora, um dos videos até aqui mais visionados do mundo deste género é um video do Rui Santos dum A320 da TAP na Portela. Obviamente que a "popularidade" deste tipo de situação foi agora brutalmente ultrapassada, pois este Lufthansa esteve a mesmo a curta distância de uma tragédia, ao contrário deste video "famoso" dum A320 da TAP onde o susto deve ter sido enorme mas a situação estava mais bem controlada.



Não é nacionalismo saloio, mas é opinião corrente mesmo nos meios aeronáuticos internacionais que cá em Portugal na TAP temos também grandes pilotos e que a "escola"  deles tem sido a de um aeroporto dificil como é (ou foi) o do Funchal e também as Lajes onde as aterragens com ventos cruzados são as delícias dos spotters de aviões. Aqui há uns anos também houve um TAP A310 que teve um encontro imediato destes com uma brutal rajada de vento em Newark,  também tocou com asa no chão e ia a bordo o Mota Amaral e mais outros 200 passageiros que sairam todos ilesos.

J*ulgo que temos 2 observadores meteorológicos com responsabilidades em aeroportos (Franciso Sá Carneiro/OPO e Ponta Delgada/PDL) no Forum, o Nimboestrato e o Rossby, talvez eles queiram falar um pouco destas situações e até que ponto vai a responsabilidade e limite deles nas METAR's, etc, ou do próprio aeroporto. Eu sei que a decisão final cabe sempre ao piloto, ele é que é sempre o único responsável na decisão de aterrar ou não em condições difíceis.*



Outras aterragens com Crosswinds (ventos cruzados):

Horta:



Testes de crosswinds da Boeing



Diversos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XWkSnJwZIQ"]YouTube - CrossWinds[/ame]


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2008 às 15:15)

*Re: Seguimento Europa - 2008*

Viagei pouco de avião até hoje. Mas lembro-me de uma aterragem, na ilha de São Miguel, em que devido aos fortes ventos, o avião oscilou violentamente durante a aproximação e pareceu-me que entrou na pista ligeiramente desviado desta, a impresão que me deu foi que a asa do lado onde eu estava não tocou na pista por pouco, apanhei cá um susto... Foi a primeira vez que tive medo num avião


----------



## Fernando (4 Mar 2008 às 21:21)

*Mau tempo na alemanha*

A mais recente tempestade no centro da Europa deixou as suas marcas. Provavelmente muitos de vocês já viram, mas mesmo assim, gostaria de partilhar o vídeo impressionante de uma aterragem falhada de um avião da lufthansa devido ao vento fortíssimo que se fazia sentir em Hamburgo no dia 1 de Março.


Simplesmente,


----------



## Senador (4 Mar 2008 às 21:30)

*Re: Mau tempo na alemanha*

Um verdadeiro milagre... este video original tá com melhor qualidade:

video: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ddb_1204404185

fotos:


----------

